# Hey Everybody!!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YAHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!! WAY TO GO!!!  

...and thanks for all your great info and support!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats CastleRockOutbacker 5Square Thingys
Way to Go
















Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*1,500 BIG ONES!*























Keep 'em coming, Randy!
I alway enjoy your wit and wisdom.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

It must be a slow news day when we start counting squares... 

and we wonder how some folks get 50 posts a day....LOL


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> It must be a slow news day when we start counting squares...
> 
> either that or someone is padding their posts....
> 
> ...


Its a smaller number and stops at 5 ... I can deal with that


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Actually, we all tend to congratulate anyone who reaches a post milestone.

Congrat's Randy.

Tim


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congrats Randy and thanks for the great posts









Bill.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That's a lot of square thingies!

Congrats!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Its a smaller number and stops at 5 ...


Are you sure about that, Wolfie?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats, CastleRockOutbackers!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow!







I'm impressed, CastleRockOutbackers!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Randy,

Congrats on your post count. You always give good information and I enjoy what you have to say.

Keep up the good work.









Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on hitting the 1500 mark CastleRockOutbackers!!!
















Next stop...2000!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

CastleRockOutbackers,

Congratulations on the 1500th post. Keep the good info coming.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thank you all...

I am member #76, so I remember "back in the day." I love this place.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Randy, as you say...Quality not quantity in posts







You are number 1

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the 5 squares, are there any plans on making a sixth square?


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I think you can have those "square thingys" removed by a dermatologist!

Cangrats! When do you find time to work?

Dwight


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Castle Rock is OLD SCHOOL....like me.

Post on!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Castlerock, we are not







to follow in your footsteps...!


----------

